# Vanilla Shots



## nukie (Sep 14, 2003)

Well, after a few weeks of having it semi opened, Vanilla Shots is officially open for business.

Its got all the content from my old site nukie.net and a few more galleries that I had tucked away.  Its also got a far prettier layout (if i do say so myself  ) and a more navigatable gallery.

Any opinions or feedback on the site design/layout or photos is very much welcome.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 14, 2003)

Very nice.  I like the color scheme and the layout very much.   Great job.


----------



## manda (Sep 17, 2003)

He's a clever one, this Sydney boy  :hug:


----------

